# Pope Columbia shaft drive



## JO BO (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi Was wondering what model/year this one may be?  Not on headbadge.....porcupine hub so 1899? Thanks


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice display....I love ghost rims with no spokes. I have an 1899 Columbia shaft drive and it has a one year only seat collar with a top nut. Your seat collar looks different, so maybe not 1899. The rear seat stays on your bike are very curvaceous compared to mine, but I think your frame is larger.


----------



## IngoMike (Apr 10, 2021)

The fork is different as well.....


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 12, 2021)

What's the model number? It should say on the badge.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 12, 2021)

Maybe a 1900


----------



## JO BO (Apr 12, 2021)

Can't seem to find a number on the badge anywhere......has porcupine rear hub so was thinking 1898-1899...not sure maybe it's a prototype...wouldn't that be something?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 12, 2021)

I got a sprung Columbia shaft drive today.........at least a picture of one.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 12, 2021)

Ken,
Them sprung front ends are dangerous!
You must sell it to me and I will make it safe!
Giovanni


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 12, 2021)

If anyone wants a key to the columbia chainless bikes just let me know and I can send you a copy.  This is the version that was posted at the late, lamented First Flight Bikes website.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 12, 2021)

The frame design and fork head looks similar to this 1905 chain drive Brant has listed for sale. Can you see model number on left side of name badge and serial number on right side of seat tube like on Brant's ?









						Sold - A Beauty: Columbia TOC Racer Frame/Fork++ $1,250 Plus Shipping NOW $900 Shipped! | Archive (sold)
					

You are buying what you see: frame, fork, Terry hammock saddle, racing bars, chain adjusters, and full bottom bracket set up.  The original head badge is model 144; I believe this was Columbia’s designation for a racer that was outfitted to be more of a road bike.  This frame has amazing...




					thecabe.com
				




I do not know for sure but 1905 may be first year for this seat stay design. Found a reference that says Hartford CT was on name badges through 1913, so yours could be 1905-1913 with 1898 hubs. Just a guess.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Apr 12, 2021)

I agree the head set, headbadge, curve of the rear stays up to the seat post and rear hub hanger piece are all later features. So the hub is not correct to the bike.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Apr 13, 2021)

JO BO said:


> was thinking 1898-1899...not sure maybe it's a prototype...wouldn't that be something?



I'm thinking about 10 years later.  Prototype?  Highly doubtful


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 13, 2021)

1908 Columbia Shaft Drive, Model 804 Reduced Again | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Nice Columbia 1908 shaft drive (chainless) bicycle. This is a model 804 manufactured by Pope in Hartford , CT. Price is $1950 shipped or make an offer. Call Mike @ 920-980-5218.




					thecabe.com


----------



## JO BO (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi I looked closer today and found 150 on the badge. Hope that helps date it.


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 17, 2021)

Model 150 is 1905.


----------



## Blue Streak (Apr 17, 2021)

Model 150 was also sold in 1906.


----------



## JO BO (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks so much.....what do you think value is without the seat?


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 18, 2021)

*From the 1906 catalogue*


----------



## Mond (Jul 12, 2021)

Andrew Gorman said:


> If anyone wants a key to the columbia chainless bikes just let me know and I can send you a copy.  This is the version that was posted at the late, lamented First Flight Bikes website.



Hello Andrew, I would like one.  I have a male Columbia chainless that I am restoring.  Thanks.


----------

